# Frosty the Inappropriate Snowman takes America by Storm



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A trailer for Frosty the Inappropriate Snowman, which is taking America by Storm, their PC brigade are up in arms, I wonder what the reaction here will be.






Don't shoot the messenger! and do not open the link if you think it might bother you :roll:

Personally I can't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> I wonder what the reaction here will be.


For me, Its crap...and worse than that its American crap.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Almost as good as Fox News. Must make people proud to be American.

Dick


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> which is taking America by Storm


I think this is sad, because some American comedy scriptwriting is superb. This is just pathetic - it might have been funny in a secondary school about 30 years ago, but as Mike says - it's crap.

Gerald


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

The worse crime is that it's not even funny, not to me anyway.
John


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Makes even Borat look intellectual. And much funnier.

SD


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

The first bit was reasonably funny, not a patch on Curb your Enthusiasm!


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*SNOWMAN*

Why is it , when the good old Americans develop animated adult humour such as the Simpsons, family guy and south Park they keep going on and on with the same old money making formula until they reach ........the point where it becomes total rubbish....

Good old Uncle Sam :roll:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The problem with America is that there are far too many wide open spaces surrounded by teeth.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I agree with everybody its crap, but thats coming from an English point of view.

That doesn't stop them from huffing and puffing though.

Nowt na queer as folk!.


----------

